# Subaru Legacy Elite



## COM

I need to get a car soon...

I'm very close to buying a new Subaru Legacy Elite. It's a 4 cylinder 170hp manual sedan.

Any reason not to buy this car?


----------



## gil_ong

we should chat. i'm on my 3rd subby. check out www.NASIOC.com, and also www.sl-i.net (with is legacy-specific).


----------



## ivwarrior

I can't see any reason not to buy a Subaru, I'm currently on numbers 4 and 5 (wife and I) and thinking about trading my Outback for either a Legacy or Impreza sedan, if I can find a used one with a manual transmission.


----------



## Guest

just recently traded my mustang in on an outback, best choice i made. this is my first subby, but definitely not the last


----------



## gil_ong

if you decide to buy, let me know. i know a guy who works at Northtown Subaru. he's done good things for a bunch of forum members.


----------



## Guest

GoodMike said:


> just recently traded my mustang in on an outback, best choice i made. this is my first subby, but definitely not the last


Why'd you trade in your mustang? :O


----------



## Guest

Because a Mustang is no Aston Martin  I do like subbies though.


----------



## Guest

psht, <3 Mustangs.

I'd kill for a 1969 Mustang fastback. Or a 1971 Chevelle super sport. My two dream cars.


----------



## Blue Cray

You should go for an imprezza or sti get something with MORE POWER (grunting noises).


----------



## Blue Cray

Why dont you go for a cadillac? I myself am actually looking at buying a 2007 deville for my first car, I'm ggoing to lower it put 22" black or chrome rims and black out the windows, and put a few subs in the back.


----------



## MaelStrom

The new STi is going to be pretty powerful compared to its price tag....


----------



## COM

I turned in my leased 2006 BMW 330xi a little while back. I have been driving my company car (was an '06 Chrysler Sebring worst car ever made now an '08 Dodge Charger actually love it), but that is limiting for my personal business use. I plan on leaving my job very soon so I need a car quick. I saw an ad in The Journal News (local paper in Westchester County, NY where my parents live) advertising the Legacy Elite loaded at about a $20k price point, less than half a new bimmer; similar features and manual transmission, which is a must.

The BMW was an outstanding lease deal, about half what a new one would go for. I need a car that I can comfortably transport adult clients in if we're looking at an apartment, so an Impreza is a bit too small. I'm not a Cadillac guy (although I do like their latest models) just yet. I'm 24, so that's a little grey for me. Also, Cadillacs are all sold as autos, which I don't like and won't pay for.


----------



## SBDTHUR

Hahah buy a Impreza WRX STI and own all the ricers for there cars and cash. Then sell em all and buy a ferrari or something hahaha. There cars aren't worth much though..  I like the Legacy though nice car.. I'd say just buy automatic, if like there other cars if the automatic has tip-tronic thats a lot more fun and if you don't feel like shifting you can just put it in automatic. You dont get any better gas mileage with manual...

If you have the money I'd say buy a 5 Series... But other than that your next best option over a legacy would probably be a Ford Fusion.. Idk if they sell them in manual though. The Mercury Milan and the Lincoln MKZ are basically the same thing as the fusion btw.

Edit: Just checked the fusion does come with manual too...


----------



## Osiris

Mazda's Rule, hands down


----------



## SBDTHUR

Haha, Mazda Speed 6 would be a good option too.


----------



## gil_ong

so when are you picking up the car, Chris?


----------



## trashion

I've been driving my dad's '98 Subaru Outback since my regular car is out of commission (eek) and I've gotta say, compared to the little 2dr Hyundai Accent, it drives like a dream. Handles corners really nicely (the little one did too, but it was a little jerky/squealy) VERY smooth ride, and the acceleration is MUCH more even.


----------



## gil_ong

the trick to driving the subaru..... when in doubt, stand on the gas.


----------



## COM

I'm thinking 2 or 3 weeks or so. I need to do a little research into the insurance costs and the predicted residual value. Subarus generally have pretty low depreciation rates so that should be fine.


----------



## trashion

Lol, Gil. Yes, I'm not going to lie, the acceleration is SLOW compared to the Accent. But the difference is that in the Hyundai, I can feel when the car climbs over 60 (shakes, noise, etc) and in the Sube, 20 mph feels the same as 60 mph.


----------



## emc7

residuals only matter if you sell or wreck the car. What are the predicted repair costs?


----------



## BV77

If you want something to haul around clients, in style and comfort, I'd recommend a W900L Kenworth with a 550 hp Caterpillar eng, 18 speed manual trans, and 46,000 rear ends with double lockers. They ride like Cadillacs and steer like Ferrari's. A bit hard to find parking space for at times, but well worth the hassle.


----------



## SBDTHUR

Hahahahahahah


----------



## ivwarrior

gil_ong said:


> the trick to driving the subaru..... when in doubt, stand on the gas.


Yep. For the first 3000 miles, never over 3000 RPM. After that, never under 3000.


----------



## gil_ong

COM, not to boast or anything, but we should go for a ride together some time. i'll show you the little tricks to making the car do what you want it to do in snow.


----------



## SBDTHUR

Haha, like drifting into a tree? Me and my friend drove home 200 miles in a sube in freezin rain. Never slid once..


----------



## COM

Residual value is important because you never know what might happen down the road (geez I sound like an insurance salesman). I might be so enthralled with the new Alfa Romeo that I have to buy one and trade the Subaru.

My only hesitation on this car is that they are putting some tacky stitching into the front seats.

Gil- you're way on for that offer. Snow drive to The Fish Place for Singapore Shrimp.


----------



## gil_ong

and we need to hit up some seasonal roads before.


----------



## Ice

Forget about Subarus. One word .............


T O Y O T A !!!!!!!


LOL !!!


----------



## gil_ong

COM, have you read the fine print on the lease? i just did for the first time, and wow..... not as good as it sounds initially. $995 down + taxes, tags, acquisition fee and registration fees (approx $3k total). + 149/month?

and if you're not all hot and bothered about the embroidery and the "elite" badge on the trunk, it's essentially the same as any other 09 Legacy Limited. 

and honestly, to "falsely advertise" the pdt the way that it /is done..... it'd make me shy away cos it hints at deceit and dodginess.

if you haven't committed to anything, i saw wait a month to see what the new lease programmes are from SOA.


----------



## COM

I'm probably going to purchase this car due to an upcoming change in the federal tax code that takes away the only benefit for leasing a car.

Bill Kolb Jr was a major Ford player in the nineties and was always involved in shady business dealings, false ad claims, etc. I seem to remember that Ford revoked their franchise and then Kolb went into bed with Subaru. A quick google search proves that they're still shady, but they are far cheaper than anyone else, and that is all that matters to me. This car is about $5k less than the Limited.


----------



## Johnny-J5

My buddy just got an 09 Outback and im really impressed with its interior. Its sleek and they have added a lot of luxery type items to make the fit and finish more appropriate compared to its competition. 

I have not ridden in it yet, but im sure the ride isnt bad. I also like the new exterior styling that they introduced with the 08 models (for the outback and forester only, impreza looks like rubbish). 

IMO, if you plan to stay in NE, Subaru is the way to go! AWD and snow tires will punish old man winter!


----------



## gil_ong

lol. my wife drives an 03 forester right now. she's all head-over-heels for the new forester. she wants her next one in WRC blue and turboed. FXT here we come!


----------



## Johnny-J5

STI forester (or atleast the usdm lookalike) is the new hotness! When i get married and have kids, im not putting them into a minivan....boosted STI Forester FTW.

RAWR:










Image taken from bimmerconvert on NASIOC.


----------



## COM

WRC Blue? What is that?

I'm waiting for Jeff to get in some cars. Gonna test drive the Legacy 2.5 Limited and the GT Limited to see if it is worth a few grand more. Absolutely no stick shift cars in town right now.


----------



## gil_ong

WRc = world rally champsionships. that bright blue you see on WRXs.

the 2.5 and the GT are very diff animals, Chris. the GT runs a 2.5 turbo engine same as the WRX. lots more oomph.


----------



## Johnny-J5

^^ and a lot more potential! The 2.5 na engine is a bit lethargic, once you start boosting you'll never want to go back.


----------



## COM

I just came home from the local Subaru dealership. Leased a 2009 Legacy Special Edition. The car has a 76% two-year residual making the lease too good to pass up. Then of course I made my people proud and beat the crap out of the sales manager!

The only stick-shift ones available were Gold or Blue. I went with the Blue, and by seesawing a lot on it they discounted even further.

I pick up my new car on Tuesday! Now to get insurance.


----------



## gil_ong

sweet! time for a cruise!


----------



## Johnny-J5

nice man congrats on the purchase!


----------



## SBDTHUR

I still think you should have gotten an impreza. Loll. Nice car man you better post some pics.


----------



## COM

I'll post some pics when I pick it up. I'm scheduled to take delivery on Tuesday!

Strangely enough I am losing my job and getting a new car within a day! Its all good.

I'm excited to get it. It is totally not the type of car I have gone for in the past, but I did a test drive today and I was really impressed with the performance. Zippy, quiet ride and a somewhat foregiving stick. On top, 1/3 less than other cars I have been thinking about. Can't beat it.


----------



## Johnny-J5

^^ you may want to see if there is a short shift kit for the car. It really transforms the driving experience of the car, since the suby gearbox is kinda sloppy especially when its broken in...SS kit and a couple bushings make the throws very precise and you can actually feel where all the gates are.

It transformed my Impreza!


----------



## COM

^^Thanks but no thanks. It's a lease. I will have this car for two years. I am not putting any money in it.

Okay, well, maybe I'll have the built-in Sirius radio put it. I don't know if I can live without that.


----------



## Johnny-J5

good enough, different strokes for different folks!


----------



## COM

http://s277.photobucket.com/albums/kk78/chrisomitchell/Legacy/

Some pics of the car. It rides nice. I must say that the engineers who designed this car are even more OCD than I am - they thought of everything including a little fold-out hook to hold up the access to the spare!


----------



## gil_ong

nice.

you opened the hood!


----------



## COM

Just for you, Gil.


----------



## Johnny-J5

pretty looking car COM, welcome to the suby community!


----------



## SBDTHUR

Im jealous..


----------



## BV77

I like the color and interior, but, not to be rude or anything, it's still a popcan. If you hit anything of substantial size, they are gonna cut you out of it. Enjoy it, and be careful and it should serve you well. ps did I mention I like the color?


----------



## Guest

Cute car.  I like that color blue.


----------



## lohachata

nice ride com.i think you made a good decision.


----------



## gil_ong

i like the front of your house. do the landscaping yourself?


----------



## COM

Thanks, Gil. Most of the landscaping was done professionally. The house was a model for one of those silly home shows that they have around here, so most of the landscaping was done. I added the flowers, changed all of the light fixtures, and spend a fortune with the lawn service and true green.

Some of the daisies are beginning to die off for the season. Since the house goes on the market tomorrow, I'll probably pull some of them out and replace them with some mums and seasonal crap like cornstalks or hay bales.


----------



## gil_ong

why are you selling the house?


----------



## COM

I'm selling it because I can't take any more of Buffalo. I hate it here.

I've been looking for a new job since about April or May and I was offered a generous buyout at work on Friday, so I took it. Yesterday was my last day "employed." I'm not looking for work locally - I want to move back to New York or to Boston, Philly, DC, somewhere in that area.


----------



## gil_ong

outstanding. hope all works out for you.

we definitely need to meet up before you leave. i need more bamboo shrimp, and i want a ride in your car.


----------



## COM

LOL.

The Subaru just got dissed in a parking lot. Serves me right for shopping at Valu.

Some old dude in a 70s-era General Motors heap covered in rust and stickers walked straight up to me as I was locking the car and says, "A**holes drive imports."

I just looked at him, said, in a most arrogant manner, "Yes," and walked straight past him into the store.


----------



## trashion

Hahaha, COM. Nice.


----------



## gil_ong

i just di the "Vroooooom, voom, , voom, voom, voom, voom, voom" thing to a friend of one of my neighbour's kids. POS late-90s integra with an fartcan. the retard's been posturing up and down my street for over a week. asked him, "what do you run?" he mumbled something and very slowly went away.


----------



## Johnny-J5

i wonder why the guy hates imports?? Would he of felt the same if he found out that these "imports" are actually manufactured in Indiana and is actually promoting jobs within the country strengthing our economy?


----------



## COM

Eh, the guy was probably an auto worker who lost his job.

The interior of this country has never recovered from the loss of the manufacturing base. Places like Buffalo and Detroit in particular have lost a tremendous amount of jobs in the auto manufacturing sector. It goes way beyond the assembly line at the Chevy plant. Every car has thousands and thousands of parts , all of which were once made in house by the car companies or by local suppliers here in the United States (and some in Canada). The real losses in manufacturing work, the real story, is the one of the millions of jobs lost making screws, axles, transfer cases, steel, etc.

I'm not particularly empathetic to the demise of the American auto worker or the midwest, so don't read any emotionality into my comments.

In terms of strengthening our economy, I somewhat disagree with that assessment of foreign-based manufacturers coming into the US and opening plants. Eventually all of the profits get exported back to the home country. These plants get lured in with all sorts of state and local tax abatements and industrial development grants and low or no interest loans that ultimately cost taxpayers. They also have the effect of transferring the pollution created in the production process here, which isn't really a good thing.

Subaru is, in fact, the rare exception to the foreign operator MO. They have built a plant that actually invests heavily in their local community and they have achieved the cleanest production facility in the auto industry on the planet. By combining all production activities from stamping to assembly under one roof, they minimize the release of hydrocarbons in transporting unfinished large car parts, one of the stupidest practices of Detroit's big three. They also have gone as far as to forbid their suppliers from sending in any disposable packaging or shipping supplies. 200,000 cars a year and no garbage!


----------



## Johnny-J5

COM said:


> Eh, the guy was probably an auto worker who lost his job.
> 
> The interior of this country has never recovered from the loss of the manufacturing base. Places like Buffalo and Detroit in particular have lost a tremendous amount of jobs in the auto manufacturing sector. It goes way beyond the assembly line at the Chevy plant. *Every car has thousands and thousands of parts , all of which were once made in house by the car companies or by local suppliers here in the United States (and some in Canada). The real losses in manufacturing work, the real story, is the one of the millions of jobs lost making screws, axles, transfer cases, steel, etc.*
> I'm not particularly empathetic to the demise of the American auto worker or the midwest, so don't read any emotionality into my comments.
> 
> In terms of strengthening our economy, I somewhat disagree with that assessment of foreign-based manufacturers coming into the US and opening plants. Eventually all of the profits get exported back to the home country. These plants get lured in with all sorts of state and local tax abatements and industrial development grants and low or no interest loans that ultimately cost taxpayers. They also have the effect of transferring the pollution created in the production process here, which isn't really a good thing.
> 
> Subaru is, in fact, the rare exception to the foreign operator MO. They have built a plant that actually invests heavily in their local community and they have achieved the cleanest production facility in the auto industry on the planet. By combining all production activities from stamping to assembly under one roof, they minimize the release of hydrocarbons in transporting unfinished large car parts, one of the stupidest practices of Detroit's big three. They also have gone as far as to forbid their suppliers from sending in any disposable packaging or shipping supplies. 200,000 cars a year and no garbage!



Great informative post. I think you hit the nail on the head with the loss of manufacturing jobs from little stuff like nuts and bolts etc. 

Thanks for learning me. ;-)


----------



## SBDTHUR

Even though there's jobs here in the US that make the cars, the money still go's overseas.


----------



## gil_ong

SBDTHUR said:


> Even though there's jobs here in the US that make the cars, the money still go's overseas.


yeah..... yawn....


----------



## SBDTHUR

Haha, well when GM would be going under right now if it wasn't for the government. Which would pretty much take my parents jobs.. Especially in my state where the auto industry is the only industry. And FYI my parents dont work directly for GM or Ford...


----------



## gil_ong

SBDTHUR said:


> Haha, well when GM would be going under right now if it wasn't for the government. Which would pretty much take my parents jobs.. Especially in my state where the auto industry is the only industry. And FYI my parents dont work directly for GM or Ford...


sucks for you, but i'm not a fan of handouts. if GM wants to revive itself, it need to take lessons from it's european division. same with ford.


----------



## SBDTHUR

Well the government controls the economy in ways like this. They've got money for this exact reason. And I like it that way. GM is going threw its own depression and it will bounce back greater than before. Im sure of it. Oh yea and happy birthday GM  They make sweet trucks too haha


----------



## gil_ong

i'm sure you like it when your parents' livelihood depends on it.


----------



## SBDTHUR

And the fact that I think american cars are a lot better looking than those awkward shaped hondas and toyotas. Subaru and maybe a few Nissans are the only foreign made cars I like. People who look at cars like Mitsubishi Lancer Evolutions and say I want that because it's fast are dumb. Most of them will eventually become big ricer's with black 15" rims and a super glued on body kit. American cars and trucks are IMO much better built. And instead of addressing problems that plague the car industry around the world, they tend to the problems that are in the US. Honda's have always been fuel efficient, just no one cared until they were paying 4 dollars a gallon.


----------



## COM

I've got some news for you: GM, Ford, and Chrysler are all failing because they're led by stupid people. They're run by ignorant, uneducated, chowderheads like Rick Wagoner and Fritz Henderson. Even a year ago, as gas prices were spiking out of control, a financial crisis was developing, and the US was getting deeper and deeper into an endless war, they bet big on a new generation of large, truck based SUVs. When I red the quotes I literally threw my Wall Street Journal across the room.

The auto industry in the US followed a very broken business model for most of the last century and it is now biting them. The trend was that when business was good and cars were selling out, the industry added capacity. More plants, more workers, up the pay and benefits, etc. Then they hit a down cycle with their product or the economy and they're screwed. Bankruptcy. Strikes. Failures (Hudson, Studebaker, AM General).

I'd love to take a dig at their marketing, too. Mazda sings a cool song, very good appeal to the 25-40 demo (best spot to sell mid-priced, mid-sized cars). GM shows a robot get fired from the assembly line who commits suicide. Not only does that have nothing to do with the product, it serves as an unpleasant reminder of what has happened to displaced workers, and everyone outside of big cities like New York and LA knows someone who lost their job on the line and then offed themselves. Not a way to sell automobiles.

Subaru, btw, hardly advertises at all. Sure, they run ads for new products, but they really sell their cars based on the merits of the actual product.


----------



## SBDTHUR

I understand that, but the since these stupid people some how managed to start a revolution and give us the 21st century. If it wasn't for ford and gm the we wouldn't be one of the top countries in the world. Military equipment made by the auto makers. Not to mention most of the tanks use Detroit Diesel engines. We can call them stupid all we want but our country depends on them.


----------



## BV77

I'm still in favor of American iron


----------



## gil_ong

nice, but also completely useless for my daily use.


----------



## COM

Yeah, all completely impractical and gas-guzzling. Trucks in particular... great for short distances but trains are much more efficient for long-hauls.


----------



## Johnny-J5

SBDTHUR said:


> I understand that, but the since these stupid people some how managed to start a revolution and give us the 21st century. If it wasn't for ford and gm the we wouldn't be one of the top countries in the world. Military equipment made by the auto makers. Not to mention most of the tanks use Detroit Diesel engines. We can call them stupid all we want but our country depends on them.


Yes while this is true, these companies failed to fulfill a key task in business......sustainability. 

Like COM said earlier, they all followed a stupid business model (keep on growing/profiting until the end of the universe, nothings will stop us!) and only thought about now. These companies leadership teams seem to not want to look at the big picture on what future trends (energy crisis, labor force, raw material costs) are going to be like. Now its biting them in the arse. Im sure they prob didnt care cause guess what, its not gonna effect them...they will get some severance package and move on. This is not the case with average joe working at the factory.

If only 20 yrs ago they put a bunch of funding into PEM fuel cells/hybrid cars/electric cars, they would be making a killing.....que toyota prius.


----------



## COM

Anyone remember the General Motors EV1? They had a market ready electric vehicle.

The Big 3 and Honda (and probably others) all had Electrics on the roads in the early to mid-90s due to a California mandate. California passed a law that required a certain percentage of cars sold in the state, on some sort of sliding scale based on manufacturers' market share of new registrations, to be zero emission. Without blinking,every major manufacturer had at least one electric vehicle out on the market. It's funny that they can't manage to 'develop' a hybrid in less than a three or four year time period today. They ought to go check their file cabinets.


----------



## BV77

trains are not more efficient. It takes a truck 4 days to go coast to coast....ship something by train and it takes weeks. As for the pickup....try hauling a 10,000 lb trailer with a toyota....and the F-22....the baddest aircraft in the world, bar none.....I'm glad it's US made and not made by mitsubishi ( who btw made the Japenese zero, which was promptly outclassed by the American F-4U Corsair)


----------



## BV77

ps I might add, everything shipped by train arrives at the train yard in a truck and leaves in a truck. Everything you can physically touch came to you in one form or another in a truck. They even deliver the popcan cars in vehicle haulers.


----------



## gil_ong

there's too much going on to piggyback on to this thread, but i think there're a 3 outstanding reasons why i think GM is failing.

1. poor pdt mix
2. high overhead
3. poor quality


----------



## gil_ong

BV77 said:


> trains are not more efficient. It takes a truck 4 days to go coast to coast....ship something by train and it takes weeks. As for the pickup....try hauling a 10,000 lb trailer with a toyota....and the F-22....the baddest aircraft in the world, bar none.....I'm glad it's US made and not made by mitsubishi ( who btw made the Japenese zero, which was promptly outclassed by the American F-4U Corsair)


now you're just stretching it and comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## trashion

I dunno, I've seen many people get into bad accidents with your so-called "popcan" cars and survive. Many of them have very high safety ratings. Likewise, I know at least 2 girls from my high school who died when their SUVs were struck and flipped over...


----------



## SBDTHUR

Im pretty sure the topic was COM's car.. Then it turned into GM. Now who cares about safety really. It's always human error. Now a company that can compensate for human error will be successful in safety. Lol, i say we move everything onto the internet. So nobody ever has to commute to work! And I dont see how you could roll an SUV... Im guessing they were probably swerving out of the way of a deer, ice drifting orrr maybe they were completely drunk. Dont wanna hear about the stupid safety excuse anymore. So pop cans can save lives, get good gas milage. BUT when we have no economy left everybody's gonna move to China and the same things gonna happen to them.


----------



## COM

I'm pretty cool with the thread going way off topic.

As for the trucks vs. trains issue, my guess from your comment and your previous photo-posts is that BV is either a truck driver or in an ownership / management position of a trucking company. I respect your entrenched views but come on. Trucks spew pollution - trains are far cleaner for long-distance transport. I realize that once the goods hit the yards a truck will still need to pull them a short distance, most likely to a distribution center and then another truck will have to take them to the customer's door or the store. As for the speed of rail transport, shame on America's railways for running so inefficiently. And shame on congress for supporting Amtrak which totally gunks up rail cargo.


----------



## trashion

Also, SBDTHUR, SUVs have the highest rollover rate of any type of vehicle.


----------



## gil_ong

trashion said:


> Also, SBDTHUR, SUVs have the highest rollover rate of any type of vehicle.


that's what you get by making available to anyone who wants (can afford) a vehicle with a high CG. throw in a driver with limited skill and, frequently, common sense, and you get lots of rollovers.


----------

